# Adobe Premier 6/7 (Pro) Tutorials



## Shootatme (28. März 2004)

Hallo!

kennt einer vielleicht gute Adobe Premier 6 oder 7(Pro) Tutorial Seiten? Weil ich habe schon bei google geguckt aber da find ich nichts... könnt ihr mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen?
ware nett

MFG me


----------



## Erpel (28. März 2004)

Schwein gehabt, du bist auf einer gelandet!
Dass du bei Google gesucht hast glaube ich dir nicht ganz.
http://www.imn.htwk-leipzig.de/~theinric/premiere/sem1page1a.html hat es bereits als 2tes Ergebniss ausgespuckt.
Außerdem kannst du mal auf http://www.creativecow.net mal vorbeischauen wenn du englisch kannst.


----------



## Shootatme (29. März 2004)

thx 
das ich auf einer gelandet bin, das weiss ich auch   aber das is hier ja glaube nur nen forum ich kenn mich hier noch net so aus

und ich habe bei google geguckt aber da kamen entweder englische oder welche die ich net so verstanden habe aber egal 
trotzdem thx


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (29. März 2004)

Würdest Du bitte bei Deinen Beiträgen auf eine vernünftige Ausdrucksweise und auf Groß-Kleinschreibung acht geben?

"aldah cool thx" is hier ned drin, klar? http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html


----------

